# Chat is open. HEllO????????????



## glued2it (Oct 26, 2007)

Since I joined this site, I have never seen anyone on chat.
Well today I have personally taken upon myself to push the issue.

While sitiing in the chat room I have recieved alot of joiners today as well as good conversations.

c'mon what are you waiting for! join us!

*we dosn't kare how BaD u type!*


----------



## glued2it (Oct 26, 2007)

Alot of people utilized the chat room room today.

Everyone seem to enjoy it. Alot of longtime members hadn't ever used it and was excited with it.

So we Hope to expand the chat room usage as it reduce alot of 3-4 letter post and short answered questions. It's basically like "standing around the smoker".

If you don't chat now, Feel free to to do so in the future. You don't have to type, You can just listen.(so to speak) Who knows what you can learn or how a small comment can help some else.

I say lets expand and utilize the SMF's potential.

personally I've been in a chat room before now.


----------



## ron50 (Oct 26, 2007)

Very good point! I've been trying to use it more as well. The other day i had a very nice conversation with Debi and Shelley from NY and today with you and Coley for a short time before I got called away.

It's definitely an under utilized resource and we should all make use of it as glued2it has.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Oct 26, 2007)

I was on it for about a minute, first time I was ever in a chat room. Then my wife fussed at me to come eat supper


----------



## glued2it (Oct 27, 2007)

Is a rep power in order?


----------



## richtee (Oct 27, 2007)

Eh...what the 'ell. nice to chat with ya this Am Glue !
BTW..I pop in there once in a while too yanno   ;{)


----------



## smoked (Oct 27, 2007)

I used to be in there often, but seems like when I'm logged on nobody is in there.......  have had alot of good times in there......


----------



## squeezy (Oct 27, 2007)

I would like to use it more myself ...

Problems for me include ... shiftwork all year ... summer, going to the lake ... and ... well it is Friday night!

I'd like to see ppl in there anytime ... perhaps we could get a blinking light on this page when someone is in chat to alert others ... the small sidebar is easily overlooked ... I do!


----------



## smoked (Oct 27, 2007)

I think your on to something there squeezy, you can't tell if someone is on chat while surfing the forums unless you are in the chat room already yourself......would be nice to have something........


----------



## glued2it (Oct 27, 2007)

I'd like to see ppl in there anytime ... perhaps we could get a blinking light on this page when someone is in chat to alert others ... the small sidebar is easily overlooked ... I do! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





[/quote]

I'm with ya squeezy


definatly easy to overlook


----------



## squeezy (Oct 27, 2007)

Bump            Bump


----------



## glued2it (Oct 28, 2007)

bump bump


----------



## chris_harper (Oct 29, 2007)

also, if you are on the forums' front page (where you see all the sections), down at the bottom- where it shows who all is on-line- it shows who is in chat too. i go by that to see if anyone is in there.


----------

